# relief!!!



## suffernomore (Feb 20, 2003)

I have been suffering with IBS (D,G) for about 7 years now. I went through a clinical test for Lotronex, only to be one day away from getting it when they took it off the market. Well I had to find something to help because I consider myself fairly young, active, I work and I have kids. Imodium makes a product called Probiotica. It contains lactobacillus reuteri, a natural probiotic. It is OTC and comes in 60 or 90 tablet bottles(about $15-20). It is a chewable tablet so it can be taken anywhere. If I take one before I eat, most times I can actually eat my meal and not have to run for the bathroom! It has worked wonders. Because I take about 4 or more a day, it costs a bit, so I have been experimenting also with acidophilus too (much cheaper but leaves me a bit gassy). I have recently come upon another product online called Nature's Way Primadophilus. It contains L R, and also L rhamnosus, and L acidophilus. It is a capsule, but I only take one a day and is much cheaper and seems to be working wonders. I am sure you can find multiple sources that will say probiotics cannot hurt you. I am telling you these products have changed my life.


----------



## KellyNC (Feb 8, 2003)

I suffer from IBS-D also. I started taking caltrate and that has stopped the D. I'm interested in this new thing you're trying. How long have you been taking it and does it help with other symptoms?


----------



## suffernomore (Feb 20, 2003)

I guess I have been taking the Probiotica for over a year. I would wake up feeling like anything I eat was not going to "stick" with me if you know what I mean. I take one of these when I get up, and can eat right after, or soon after. Then maybe an hour later, I can produce a very noneventful NORMAL healthy bowel movement. It was quite a change. It is not a laxative effect, it just helps the bowels to process the food. And that is the job of the healthy bacteria in the intestines. I guess the best thing is it is easy to take. If I run into a troublesome food while I am out, I can take one even after my stomach starts to rumble and gurgle (usually a sign of impending doom!)and it staves off the worst of it anyway. We all have our trigger foods, mine seems to be garlic, mayo, salads or heavy meals. Once in a while it will let me down, but I am very satisfied with it for the most part. The acidophilus I have been taking for a couple weeks. I take one at night. It seems to do a more general job of "tightening things up". Again, it is not laxative or constipating, it just seems to help my body do what it is supposed to do. The most recent thing I tried, the Nature's Way Reuteri (the combo of 3 probiotics) I have only been taking for about 2 weeks. Now today for example, I didn't take my Probiotica at all! I ate breakfast and lunch at work, and didn't have any concerns about a problem all day. One of my problems that I had is the urgency of a trip to the bathroom. I still sometimes feel like I don't have a lot of time to get there, but it is a lot better, and at least now I know once I get there, I am not going to violate the airspace.I realize we all have different symptoms etc., but I am firmly convinced that this course of treatment deserves at least a try by virtually everyone who suffers from IBS. It is easy, not expensive, and I believe it would most likely be supported by your doctor.I hope it helps!


----------

